# Forum More Stuff The Library  Light versus Loot

## THE LIBRARIAN

In Laypersons' Terms: 
A LUMEN is the term used to indicate the amount of light emitted by a globe/bulb/thingo. 
Do you need to know what a LUMEN is???  *Nope* 
A WATT is the term used to indicate the amount of power consumed by a globe/bulb/thingo.
Do you need to know what a WATT is???* Nope* 
What you *DO* need to know is the amount of *LUMENS per WATT* a globe/bulb/thingo will deliver. 
In real basic terms: *Lumens* are what you get. *Watts* is what it costs you. 
Hence ...LIGHT versus LOOT 
Shown here in a little graph.   
And Some Facts from OZ:  *Phase-out of Inefficient Light Bulbs - Home page*

----------

